# R/C Aircraft Super Mini Cub Problem



## Explosion (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi, i got a queston regarding a battery charger ( a unit that blinks and indicates charge level ). I am trying to charge my battery because my a/c wont operate. Now, i understand that if it blinks, it means it is charging and if it is a steady light, it is fully charged. My battery charger blinks 3 times, and shuts off. So i dont know if i have a defective unit. Please reply back and tell me if anyone knows if this is an indication of a defective battery charger, or if my a/c is not working. My antenna on the transmitter controller snapped off, but it was only like 4 inches long. It was the far end piece, and i was able to fly my A/C after it broke. So i doubt that is the problem. Thanks, and i hope to hear from you soon. It is a 2 cell balancing LiPo charger.


----------



## Explosion (Jan 27, 2009)

6 volt lithium battery discharged due to overnight connection to the aircraft and wont recharge. need new battery. thread solved.


----------

